# Lol women don’t care about muscles guys...



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

They don’t care or find a muscular physique attractive. Most women in this day and age are into lanky skinny guys that can connect to them on an emotional level. A dominant masculine man is almost a turn off when it comes to long term relationships. Being skinny and ripped is really all it takes to gain presence and status. Think about it this way:

How are thin and attractive women treated? Usually they are praised and given preferential treatment. So naturally the same logic would follow for slim guys, who would be as equally attractive. Being slim/skinny is just all around better when it comes to attraction and respect. 

Would most dudes find a jacked woman attractive? Nope, so why the hell would women find a jacked man attractive? 

When it comes to job/career opportunities a skinny pretty boy is more likely to be promoted over a jacked dude with overly manly features. Skinny guys will get more friendly attention in a room whereas jacked dudes are treated like aliens.


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey @Valdosta fuck off unless you have something to say. Keep coping


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Methinks you've never set foot in a gym otherwise you'd have a better understanding of what motivates people to change their physique.

I know you're trolling but this thread and your comment in your other thread crack me up. I guess we know at least one chick who's into buff guys. 


> So it gets even worse, I catch her having conversations with this buff dude, like wtf is going on?


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> Methinks you've never set foot in a gym otherwise you'd have a better understanding of what motivates people to change their physique.


Just saying for the guys here who think it would help in that aspect


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> They don’t care or find a muscular physique attractive. Most women in this day and age are into lanky skinny guys that can connect to them on an emotional level. A dominant masculine man is almost a turn off when it comes to long term relationships. Being skinny and ripped is really all it takes to gain presence and status. Think about it this way:
> 
> How are thin and attractive women treated? Usually they are praised and given preferential treatment. So naturally the same logic would follow for slim guys, who would be as equally attractive. Being slim/skinny is just all around better when it comes to attraction and respect.
> 
> ...


Hmm, in one of your other troll posts you said your girlfriend left you for a buff guy. Which is it? Funny enough I don't think you have a girlfriend, just some chick you are stalking. If you do have a girl friend is it @GymRat79 ?


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Hmm, in one of your other troll posts you said your girlfriend left you for a buff guy. Which is it? Funny enough I don't think you have a girlfriend, just some chick you are stalking. If you do have a girl friend is it @GymRat79 ?


I only said she was TALKING to him. Now you’re jumping to conclusions


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Feb 23, 2022)

I was 6'1" 150lbs when I graduated high school.  On the rare occasion I go out now I get a lot more attention at 225-230 than I did when I was lanky.  Not saying I'm muscular but the more muscle I've built the more attention I've got.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> I only said she was TALKING to him. Now you’re jumping to conclusions


Sounds like she is willing to talk to anybody but you!


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tinbeater36 said:


> I was 6'1" 150lbs when I graduated high school.  On the rare occasion I go out now I get a lot more attention at 225-230 than I did when I was lanky.  Not saying I'm muscular but the more muscle I've built the more attention I've got.


Lmao no, I’m pretty sure you got just as much attention but it’s more noticeable now. Only other dudes will admire your muscles


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Sounds like she is willing to talk to anybody but you!


I know she’s talked to me much more than him so idk wtf you’re connecting these dots


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 23, 2022)

What a load of bullshit lol. Girls might not like olympia sized guys yea. But I guarantee most girls would choose a guy who is 6' 200lbs lean over 6' 145lbs skinny as a rail...I've gotten alot more action from girls weighing between 185-200lbs at 5'9" muscular than when I weighed 155lbs. It's human biology to want a mate that is physically fit and in shape over a skinny emaciated or fat overweight partner.  You must be under the age of 21 and weigh less than 160lbs.


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

DirtyCurt425 said:


> What a load of bullshit lol. Girls might not like olympia sized guys yea. But I guarantee most girls would choose a guy who is 6' 200lbs lean over 6' 145lbs skinny as a rail...I've gotten alot more action from girls weighing between 185-200lbs at 5'9" muscular than when I weighed 155lbs. It's human biology to want a mate that is physically fit and in shape over a skinny emaciated or fat overweight partner.  You must be under the age of 21 and weigh less than 160lbs.


Yeah and I bet most of them are run-through middle aged women. I’m talking about women 18-25


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet and Brad Pitt are prime examples of slim sex appeal


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Lol @Bro Bundy


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Last time I checked ifbb pro bodybuilders don’t make it into sexiest man alive magazines


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Lol @Bro Bundy


It’s okay keep coping. It must hurt knowing a lanky guy like me could score any day over you


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> It’s okay keep coping. It must hurt knowing a lanky guy like me could score any day over you



I'm married.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet and Brad Pitt are prime examples of slim sex appeal


See gay


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm married.


Until I’m around


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> See gay


Yet women these days are into that


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Last time I checked ifbb pro bodybuilders don’t make it into sexiest man alive magazines


Even more gay


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Even more gay


Ok and? Your point being?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Until I’m around



If a creep like you came around she would run a "el presidente" drill on you .


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Ok and? Your point being?


No point just glad you figured it out.


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

look I’ll say this, the older 35+ ladies are into muscles so you guys got that going for you I guess lol


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> If a creep like you came around she would run a "el presidente" drill on you .


Ok whatever dude, like I said keep coping


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Now that we know your gay we can work threw this. Does Mom and dad know?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> They don’t care or find a muscular physique attractive. Most women in this day and age are into lanky skinny guys that can connect to them on an emotional level. A dominant masculine man is almost a turn off when it comes to long term relationships. Being skinny and ripped is really all it takes to gain presence and status. Think about it this way:
> 
> How are thin and attractive women treated? Usually they are praised and given preferential treatment. So naturally the same logic would follow for slim guys, who would be as equally attractive. Being slim/skinny is just all around better when it comes to attraction and respect.
> 
> ...



And no one cares about you at all

Fuck off back to the shit hole Meso where people feed into your stupid bullshit


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Now that we know your gay we can work threw this. Does Mom and dad know?


How am I gay?


----------



## Exister1 (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> And no one cares about you at all
> 
> Fuck off back to the shit hole Meso where people feed into your stupid bullshit


Because you know I’m right


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Because you know I’m right



Your trolling used to be funny when it involved your girlfriend wearing a helmet.

Now it's just stupid


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## eazy (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> why the hell would women find a jacked man attractive?


The subconscious biological need a woman has to feel protected.


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet and Brad Pitt are prime examples of slim sex appeal


This is how we know your gay. Just this one statement. It's real fun. But I need sleep. But don't bottle that stuff up. Tell that chick or the bodybuilder dude. Just be open. Don't hide behind all the I like this girl stuff. Deep down you know you wanna get D down. Night buddy.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Hey @Valdosta fuck off unless you have something to say. Keep coping


Broke rule #1. Banned


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Broke rule #1. Banned



Have I told you how much I love.you recently?
(No homo)
(Unless you're okay with it)


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Broke rule #1. Banned



He will be back under a new handle shortly


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> How am I gay?


Well you suck your tranny dads caulk, so there's that...


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He will be back under a new handle shortly


Maybe NonExister2?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 23, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Hey @Valdosta fuck off unless you have something to say. Keep coping


this is one easy way to get yourself banned.  the @Mods here don't take kindly to bullies or people that just want to start sh!t.  You may get warned but i think you might be on track for the short-term, IMHO.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 23, 2022)

I am past the age of young women looking at me.. I mean 30 and under.
I may be almost at the point we’re even 35’s wouldn’t bother. Who knows.

But guarantee this… most women want to feel protected and secure… 
35+’s want jacked muscular guys.

1. They are older and prob have baggadge or been divorced so being with a guy in shape makes them feel good about themselves. 

2. Refer back to 1

Either way. If I was not married and I had to jack off the rest of my life or stick my dick in a warm cantaloupe. I would still be jacked AF. Because it makes me feel good.
 I dont want to insult so I will say this.
I could never be average. 

All you jacked mofo’s understand  what I am saying


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He will be back under a new handle shortly


who is that?


----------



## Lodirty (Feb 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Hmm, in one of your other troll posts you said your girlfriend left you for a buff guy. Which is it? Funny enough I don't think you have a girlfriend, just some chick you are stalking. If you do have a girl friend is it @GymRat79 ?


😂


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> who is that?


@Lodirty aka @Exister1


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> @Lodirty aka @Exister1


Yep.. I'm just waiting for a few real posts to confirm for myself.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 24, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> @Lodirty aka @Exister1


I saw that name somewhere on here as well.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Last time I checked ifbb pro bodybuilders don’t make it into sexiest man alive magazines


Ronnie Coleman did


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yep.. I'm just waiting for a few real posts to confirm for myself.


Dirtycurt is one I bet as well


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

I know this guy is a troll but is there any merit to what he’s saying? Is it mostly older women that prefer muscular guys rather than younger women?


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> I know this guy is a troll but is there any merit to what he’s saying? Is it mostly older women that prefer muscular guys rather than younger women?


I'm a bartender, girls young and old, both hit on me all the time.  I'm 5'10 215 lbs. I do find the older women are a bit more forward about things though.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> I'm a bartender, girls young and old, both hit on me all the time.  I'm 5'10 215 lbs. I do find the older women are a bit more forward about things though.


Yeah I notice that a lot as well. It’s just there’s always guys like op who promote the whole “otter mode” skinny ripped look being the thing that younger women prefer over a regular muscular guy. I never had women take me seriously when I was .160lbs ripped


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 24, 2022)

Like I said. I think modern day girls 18-30 don’t care about muscles. 

It’s very noticeable just be seeing the ones at the gym.

Pay attention at the gym when you are there and you will see what I am saying ..


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 24, 2022)

Unless you're 18-25 who would you give a flying fk what girls that age think.  They're children.  They can't cook, they're housekeeping pigs (anyone who has roomed with girls or has daughters know this), they don't know wtf they're doing in bed, they don't know what they want, and on and on.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 24, 2022)

They care about muscles. They all do... Now is a girl 18 to 25 gonna care about some 45 year old jacked up mf... That's a different story. Were any of you jacked in your early 20s? How was the response from the other sex?  I was jacked then too, and I had no problems with women...


----------



## Crom (Feb 24, 2022)

Different strokes for different folks. When I was 159pounds my wife wasn't calling me BIG BOY. 

 At 208 Big Boy is my new pet name and she calls my pecker her boyfriend. Getting bigger made a difference around my house.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 24, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> They don’t care or find a muscular physique attractive. Most women in this day and age are into lanky skinny guys that can connect to them on an emotional level. A dominant masculine man is almost a turn off when it comes to long term relationships. Being skinny and ripped is really all it takes to gain presence and status. Think about it this way:
> 
> How are thin and attractive women treated? Usually they are praised and given preferential treatment. So naturally the same logic would follow for slim guys, who would be as equally attractive. Being slim/skinny is just all around better when it comes to attraction and respect.
> 
> ...


You know what? You sound like a perfect tranny. Put on a nice little outfit and get on your knees. 

Skinny guys get girls who are emotionally unstable.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> They care about muscles. They all do... Now is a girl 18 to 25 gonna care about some 45 year old jacked up mf... That's a different story. Were any of you jacked in your early 20s? How was the response from the other sex?  I was jacked then too, and I had no problems with women...


Yeah I’d say it’s not exactly a deal breaker but definitely a bonus especially if a guy is already good looking. From personal experience I have been told I have a “cute” face (not hot, just cute) so being skinny just made women look at me like a puppy. Gaining a good amount of muscle sorted that issue out though

As for op non sense theory and dumb examples, why are women of all ages drooling over super hero actors? There are fewer women who would prefer a skinny pretty boy over a handsome built man just as some men prefer fat and “thicc” women over thinner ones.

Wow this post sounds gay but I needed to get my point across


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 24, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Yeah I’d say it’s not exactly a deal breaker but definitely a bonus especially if a guy is already good looking. From personal experience I have been told I have a “cute” face (not hot, just cute) so being skinny just made women look at me like a puppy. Gaining a good amount of muscle sorted that issue out though
> 
> As for op non sense theory and dumb examples, why are women of all ages drooling over super hero actors? There are fewer women who would prefer a skinny pretty boy over a handsome built man just as some men prefer fat and “thicc” women over thinner ones.
> 
> Wow this post sounds gay but I needed to get my point across


The only ones who do not prefer men with muscles are the ones who can't trust men. A woman who is confident definitely will appreciate a man who lifts weights.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 24, 2022)

Heres my street style controlled setting study lol.  Every gym I’ve been in and at what ever time it is most  of the men is see that get the attention from the women in the gym are built muscular guys. The more muscle I put on I started getting attention from women. I think since the start of time women look for men they think will be able to protect  them its just common practice the man’s main roll is to protect there family from harm. Nothing screams out louder to calm the sense of security then a buff muscular guy. Now we all know sizes doesn’t quite mean your a bad ass but that’s another discussion.


----------



## Mprtz (Feb 24, 2022)

IMO they don't mind muscles but you have to have them naturally and ideally be unaware of them. The fact that you worked (work) for them, or flaunt them brands you as a narcissist.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

Mprtz said:


> IMO they don't mind muscles but you have to have them naturally and ideally be unaware of them. The fact that you worked (work) for them, or flaunt them brands you as a narcissist.


That’s why I openly express my nerdy and geeky traits. They seem to work well when you’re muscular


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mprtz said:


> IMO they don't mind muscles but you have to have them naturally and ideally be unaware of them. The fact that you worked (work) for them, or flaunt them brands you as a narcissist.


Insecure unconfident women will feel even more insecure around a man who is in shape with muscles because they feel that man can leave them at anytime if they do not make him happy or live up to his level of expectations when it comes to how attractive they must be. These women are usually lazy and do not take pride in their appearance enough to feel like they are equal in the looks department with their significant other. So they date men who are sloppy and do not take pride in their appearance.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 24, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Insecure unconfident women will feel even more insecure around a man who is in shape with muscles because they feel that man can leave them at anytime if they do not make him happy or live up to his level of expectations when it comes to how attractive they must be. These women are usually lazy and do not take pride in their appearance enough to feel like they are equal in the looks department with their significant other. So they date men who are sloppy and do not take pride in their appearance.


Basically the equivalent to incel guys that hate on attractive women they know they can’t get


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 24, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Basically the equivalent to incel guys that hate on attractive women they know they can’t get


Yes.


----------



## DirtyCurt425 (Feb 24, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Dirtycurt is one I bet as well


How would I be him when I was talking shit to him? Makes alot of sense...


----------



## blundig (Feb 24, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet and Brad Pitt are prime examples of slim sex appeal


And what makes you think it's due to their build?


----------



## Valuum (Feb 24, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Insecure unconfident women will feel even more insecure around a man who is in shape with muscles because they feel that man can leave them at anytime if they do not make him happy or live up to his level of expectations when it comes to how attractive they must be. These women are usually lazy and do not take pride in their appearance enough to feel like they are equal in the looks department with their significant other. So they date men who are sloppy and do not take pride in their appearance.


100% my overweight ex. I don't think she specifically was into muscular guys, but she definitely didn't like the attention I got from other women from being in shape.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 24, 2022)

I got mad pussy when I was skinny , fat , skinnyfat, or jacked and ripped


----------



## Valuum (Feb 24, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I got mad pussy when I was skinny , fat , skinnyfat, or jacked and ripped


Some guys just have it. I think the OP of this thread just saw some skinny dude whose good with women and made a broad generalization. Everyone knows a short guy who does great with women regardless, but it doesn't change the fact that in general women prefer taller men who are in shape. Obviously IFBB pro-size they aren't into, nor fat powerlifter builds...but the builds that are achievable to normal, non genetic mutants, are typically desired. Women do seem to value leanness more than pure size though,


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

It's like everyone missed the fact this guy is a well documented troll, and is taking his post seriously 😂


----------



## shackleford (Feb 25, 2022)

when she sees muscles.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 18811
> 
> when she sees muscles.


I would wreck her 😘


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I would wreck her 😘


She has a very special package.


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 25, 2022)

They do like it their eyes like it what they dont like is that they know other women will like it too so their muscular may cheat.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> They do like it their eyes like it what they dont like is that they know other women will like it too so their muscular may cheat.


Exactly. That’s why my words of advice are to stay single as long as possible and enjoy whomever you want whenever you want. Have the freedom to come and go as you please without someone blowing up your cell phone or having to deal with a jealous CUNT.


----------



## supreme666leader (Feb 25, 2022)

Any guy will look better going to the gym and being on the shit were on than not.


----------



## Allia22 (Apr 28, 2022)

Mprtz said:


> IMO they don't mind muscles but you have to have them naturally and ideally be unaware of them. The fact that you worked (work) for them, or flaunt them brands you as a narcissist.





Undecanator said:


> That’s why I openly express my nerdy and geeky traits. They seem to work well when you’re muscular


This, all this. I wouldn't put the label narcissist on it, but it's dull when the conversation always comes around to things pertaining to their body.

I dated a bodybuilder a million years ago, and even though I also lifted, I swear the conversation always eventually led to that, regardless of what we were talking about. I liked him because initially we had the same eclectic interests, but those always got shoved to the back, and eventually conversations about anything not bodybuilding regressed to him showing me articles about those other things on his laptop while he made his 800th meal of steak, broccoli, and brown rice, all unseasoned. It felt very "look at the shiny keys!" like a person would do with their car keys to distract a toddler.

Are all bodybuilders like that? Hell no. Is it a risk considering how much attention must be spent on exercise, mindfully eating, and mindfully not eating? Yes.

[gets nailed by barrage of rotten vegetables]


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 28, 2022)

...and about a million other videos like this.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 28, 2022)

Exister1 said:


> Tom Holland, Timothee Chalamet and Brad Pitt are prime examples of slim sex appeal


Fame and money will do wonders for your sex appeal. Christ, Donald Trump probably gets as much pussy as those guys.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 28, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> I'm a bartender, girls young and old, both hit on me all the time.  I'm 5'10 215 lbs. I do find the older women are a bit more forward about things though.


Well not to take sides but I think bartenders in general tend to be very approachable and work in an environment conducive to talking/flirting. Women probably feel safe around them and not to mention they may have 'had a few'. Probably doesn't hurt to be buff, for sure.
As far as the OP's theory, it's different strokes for different folks. I think when it comes down to it, it's probably a wash as to what women prefer. But I would say they aren't necessarily attracted to muscle on it's own. A lot of muscular guys are thick all over and I don't think that works real well attraction-wise for the most part. Buff and slim waist probably works a lot better.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 30, 2022)

Itt: op describes his preference in dudes in agonizing detail.


----------



## blundig (May 16, 2022)

Valuum said:


> 100% my overweight ex. I don't think she specifically was into muscular guys, but she definitely didn't like the attention I got from other women from being in shape.


So finding a cuckquean could be convenient.


----------

